# $5,000.00 a day , no experiiance nessesary



## rusty (Apr 1, 2011)

Earn a whopping $5,000.00 per day, no previous experience required.

http://tinyurl.com/3uz4r73


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've takne on some pretty risky jobs in my day but I think even that one I would say no. Now if they want to open the bank vaults and let me have what I can pick up that would be a diffrenet story. 250-300 lbs or $100.00 bill's might be worth it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 1, 2011)

It is pretty sick. Mainly to put price tag of 5k$ for somebody`s life. I would suggest that Japanese should use their traditions and head of clan or shogun has to honor his mistake. In this case CEO of that company and board of directors. 
Sad thing is that there will be few people from disadvantaged countries or regions who will be willing to do that. I would love to know how they proceed in treating that water. What we know is that they pour millions of liters of water on reactors. This water is highly contaminated. I have no doubt that most of this water goes back to ocean. We probably still don't realize or do not want to know that we just broke planets neck and damaged our environment beyond any chance of repair. And no I am not tree huger or Greenpe..e activist, I just dont buy what I hear from official news or channels. They all have different story or numbers. Somebody from Tokio Electric or Japanese government screwed and did not gave out the same numbers to everyone.


----------



## chefjosh77 (Apr 1, 2011)

How about Japanese cancer patients? Sick yes, better than war zone pay for our service people. I'd take a couple of doses of radiation over lead any day.


----------



## rusty (Apr 2, 2011)

chefjosh77 said:


> How about Japanese cancer patients? Sick yes, better than war zone pay for our service people. I'd take a couple of doses of radiation over lead any day.



Offer death row convicts a full pardon to do the job.

regards
rusty


----------



## dtectr (Apr 2, 2011)

rusty said:


> chefjosh77 said:
> 
> 
> > How about Japanese cancer patients? Sick yes, better than war zone pay for our service people. I'd take a couple of doses of radiation over lead any day.
> ...


"The dirty dozen" - oh yeah.. 8) :evil:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder if Oreck would stand and honor their warranty in this type situation? J/k


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 2, 2011)

Death row convicts may spend years inside prison in relative comfort. Minutes spend inside Fukushima reactors building result in immediate hospitalization and excruciating death within days maybe weeks. 
I see funny comments which are inappropriate considering fact that we all are going to be suffering from what happened, distance only optically prolong inevitable. I just heard that Canada stopped measuring levels of radioactivity in milk. Why? 
Iodine tablets offers false hope and may give you few days extra. At the end of the day ......
Chernobyl was just candy compared to what is going on now.


----------



## chefjosh77 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think the point was that they were offering 5g's a day for an almost certain death sentence, or at least a rough hospital visit. Loose loose either way.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 2, 2011)

chefjosh77 said:


> I think the point was that they were offering 5g's a day for an almost certain death sentence, or at least a rough hospital visit. Loose loose either way.


Loose loose? 

Did you mean lose lose?

They're not the same thing. Loose implies a fit----my shirt is too loose. Lose is to not have possession---what happened to your wallet---did you lose it?

Harold


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 2, 2011)

By any means, please take no offense to this. I for one, truly feel for all that this will and is connecting to. I will also will keep praying. However, humor keeps people alive through the bad. Even the people directly dealing with this. I think that to an extent if your on full serious mode all the time at some point dwelling on the negativity surrounding you, is that you will lose focus. Individuals deal with situations in different ways. Either way this one like many others the world has had, are scary. -Andrew


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 2, 2011)

No offense taken. My point is that whether we will be joking or not most of people dont or do not want to realize that this is no longer "Japan only" problem. :twisted:


----------



## polaris (Apr 2, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> No offense taken. My point is that whether we will be joking or not most of people dont or do not want to realize that this is no longer "Japan only" problem. :twisted:



Very true... 
But IMHO... the bigger issue we all need to be concerned with is the "mis-information", or maybe better put.. "missing-information" that is being fed to us by Big Brother.... and I don't care which country we wish to talk about....

As an aside.. if you think our continent is at risk... give a moment's thought to the 1.348 billion Chinese who happen to be closer to this situation.
I trust their government is keeping them fully informed... yes ?
_And I wonder why I've gotten so grey so quickly......_

But sorry... I digress... this is getting too close to politics for comfort....


----------



## joem (Apr 2, 2011)

Patnor does have a point.
We may have Japanese members on this boards and this would not be kind. In the light of this new morning I am not so sarcastic.


----------



## skippy (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe if I was old and very poor. If you are getting towards the end of your life the cancer would be less likely to have time to develop? 
All that's hinging on if you can trust them to limit your exposure! I think I would take my own dosimeter.


----------



## stihl88 (Apr 2, 2011)

Surely they could utilize some of their Robots to do this kind of work? After all, Japan is the leader in Robot technology.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 2, 2011)

Not many electronics will work in high radioactive environment. That was the case in Chernobyl too. They brought heavy machinery which become useless in a matter of minutes. That is why they resorted to still classified number of miners and workers from undeveloped parts of Soyuz letting them shovel couple minutes every few hours. They dropped like fly after few minutes working and not many of them are alive today.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 2, 2011)

It looks like corporate greed once again. To get cheap labor to do it. They even thought that they will be using them reactors again until recently.


----------



## stihl88 (Apr 2, 2011)

Didn't think about the electronics frying... Could they run them hydraulically?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 2, 2011)

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-battle-of-chernobyl/#


----------



## dtectr (Apr 3, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-battle-of-chernobyl/#


 very enlightening - I remember one U.S. broadcast news affiliate recently used a slogan like, "the station more people trust to get their news". Almost laughable if not so scary. The West had a vested interest in easing valid fears over possible dangers of nuclear power following Chernobyl.

FOLLOWING COMMENT NOT MEANT TO BE RELIGIOUS, HEAVY OR POLITICAL: I pray daily for the persons whose lives have been changed forever by this most recent disaster. Where will 1/4 million refugees exposed to dangerous radiation levels settle? Who will accept them & care for their human needs? This isn't a natural gas leak! The "Globe" has truly gone "Global".

I, for one, would like to hear any first person accounts from the danger zones.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 4, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Loose loose?
> 
> Did you mean lose lose?
> 
> ...


----------



## Oz (Apr 4, 2011)

Noxx, that is indeed sad, and from some supposedly educated journalists. What makes it funnier still is that you caught it. We have told you before that your English is better than many native English speakers.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 4, 2011)

Oz said:


> Noxx, that is indeed sad,


Indeed! A classic example of a case of lowering of the bar----

I make mistakes, but that's to be expected from a guy with little education. To have credentials as an editor and allow such things to get published is beyond my comprehension. 



> We have told you before that your English is better than many native English speakers.


There's a huge difference between educated fools and our Noxx, who shows obvious signs of intelligence. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha, but I didn't spot this!

I comes from the website failblog.org, in the 'Engrish' section. Yes, I spelled it right.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 4, 2011)

Reminds me of the old days when we would get manufacturer supplied schematics for VCRs and TVs in the shop they would spell the word 'Regulator' as 'Regurator'. 

The techs always got a big laugh out of that one. 

Every set of schematics had the same spelling errors.

It seems that the engineers at Panasonic couldn't spell either! 

Steve


----------

